# Pinning



## sk8erboi9405 (May 24, 2016)

How often do you use the same location to inject? Do you have rotations?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 24, 2016)

sk8erboi9405 said:


> How often do you use the same location to inject? Do you have rotations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



...  yo bro, you ain't telling us nothing...   e.g. type of 'juice' ??  what gauge pin ?   how often are you injecting ??

.. you know, I explained to you before about 'back loading ' slin pins, & hitting shoulders ...   ...

.... maybe you need to smoke more weed !!!!  

.....  [only 5 posts. not good] ...


----------



## Intense (May 24, 2016)

Dick muscle usually works.


----------



## heckler7 (May 24, 2016)

peehole


----------



## Watson (May 25, 2016)

^


----------



## Watson (May 25, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  yo bro, you ain't telling us nothing...   e.g. type of 'juice' ??  what gauge pin ?   how often are you injecting ??
> 
> .. you know, I explained to you before about 'back loading ' slin pins, & hitting shoulders ...   ...
> 
> ...



bro you seem to know what you are talking about.....I though you was only a porn god....im impressed 

one more reason this brother should be at least VP of this place!


----------



## blergs. (May 25, 2016)

every 1-2 weeks


----------



## charley (May 25, 2016)

Griffith said:


> bro you seem to know what you are talking about.....I though you was only a porn god....im impressed
> 
> one more reason this brother should be at least VP of this place!



....  I'm doing an 'old man cycle'....  200mgs test, 50mgs anavar ed, 20mgs Proviron ed....    I am old, & trying not to kill myself...   lol...


----------

